# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Chumberas en Portbou

## ivan-almeria

Estas son mis fotos de unas chumberas 




Saludos. :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

En mi pueblo consorte, se dice que si plantas chumberas los hijos no se tienen envidia.
A mí no me dió resultado, hasta mayores.
Preciosas fotos iván-almería.

----------

